# FWB Report 11/01/08 - Getting Bigger



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Left the dock at 8 and returned at 12:30. Water got choppy and wind picked up at about 11 and made it a little harder to get around. I tried a new stretch of shore and it produced well...the largest was 20".


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish you got there!


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Those fish look FAT!!

Great job.:bowdown


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are some good'uns!!! Looks like you have found the right hole.:clap


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice fish. Guess I should have went out there with ya:banghead. Hopefully their starting to migrate out now and we can stick some doormats.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties :clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great box of fish, congrats.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the day I can post my limit! Great job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice box of fish!


----------

